

Work indoors all Day? Try Vitamin D supplements.... - trevelyan
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20080515.wvitamind_study0515/BNStory/National/home
I'm not a medical expert, and don't know how much this story is circulating in the US, but there has been a lot of heightened attention to it in the Canadian press recently. Since I'd imagine most of us likely work indoors and at computers, thought the article might be relevant.
======
giardini
A very recent study finds that:

1\. ingested vitamin D is immunosuppressive

2\. low blood levels of vitamin D may be a _result_ of the disease process and

3\. Supplementation may make the disease worse.

[http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/01/080125223302.ht...](http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/01/080125223302.htm)

So PI 9 is on point: we should go out in the sun. And you can't wear sunscreen
and get vitamin D from the sun.

------
PI
to put it simply Vitamins do not work. Why not have a walk into town at lunch
time?

